# shows in Devon, Cornwall and Somerset



## Steve Taylor (Jan 19, 2012)

Are there any shows planned for any of these counties in 2012 or is Portsmouth the closest for me to take my missus and son to?


----------



## Fluffy1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Steve Taylor said:


> Are there any shows planned for any of these counties in 2012 or is Portsmouth the closest for me to take my missus and son to?


I'm looking to buy a new royal soon and would love to go to a reptile show that's local. On a different subject, i wish somebody would open a reptile shop in the Bideford/Barnstaple area!


----------

